# SB Acoustics??



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been looking around the Madisound website and I stumbled across the SB Acoustics stuff. I have never heard of them so I looked around and there really doesn't seem to be a whole lot of info on them other than they're what the NVX components are built off of. Looked around for info on the NVX stuff and again there's not a whole hell of a lot of info. I'm mainly looking at the SB17NRXC35-4 6.5" driver. Does anyone have any experience with them? I'm considering them for use in the front doors of my Trooper.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SB was some guys who left Scan Speak and started their own company. Overall, very nice speakers. A few companies source drivers from them


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

Arc Audio also uses SB for a build house for their Black series.
Zaph audio has tested a few different SB speakers.
Here is the link to the 6.5" test
Zaph|Audio


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

You can call Meniscus or Madisound and they can probably give you all the info you need. I have never run SB mids, but i have run both the SB tweeter and am now running the NVX tweeter sourced from SB and i am very happy with both.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I ran the SB mids. It was for a short period of time but I was very pleased with them.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure those particular mids would work well in a door. The Qts is pretty low and the FR drops pretty sharp below 100 Hz. But I'm not that much up on T/S parameters tho so I'm probably wrong. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have those sb's you're referring to in my doors now. I upgraded from a set of silver flutes. the difference was phenomenal. if I may also add, the owner of meniscus is a friend of mine, so give him a chance.  his customer service goes beyond


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

SB, SB17MFC35

these are the ones i have. for one, they're a poly cone, so they won't be affected by the weather as much, the freq response is much better. they have shorting rings so distortion is, well, I've not fourteen them to distort anyway. IMO, if you want to stay under $100 you can not do better.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bark424 said:


> I have those sb's you're referring to in my doors now. I upgraded from a set of silver flutes. the difference was phenomenal. if I may also add, the owner of meniscus is a friend of mine, so give him a chance. his customer service goes beyond


damn you...i have silver flutes...now you got me thinking.:mean:

define phenomenal?

And yes i love dealing with mark at meniscus.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Also look into Arc Audio Black 6.0 reviews if you want to get more reviews on the SB. It's the same exact driver as the SB.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/115827-arc-audio-black-6-0-midwoofer-klippel-results.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/114396-sb-acoustics-17nrxc35-4-klippel-data.html


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

the mfc is better for a car than the nrx. just saying. check out the FR of both. from what my brother said " you don't want the kapok cone". And mini, the silver flutes-$30, the sb's-$62, they ARE worth the difference. period. the satori 6.5 is on sale right now. step up to some real quality. I'm gonna sneak a set out of my brother's house and try them.


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> damn you...i have silver flutes...now you got me thinking.:mean:
> 
> define phenomenal?
> 
> And yes i love dealing with mark at meniscus.



phenomenal:
known through the senses rather than through thought or intuition 

dude, that's about as easy as defining SQ. 

seriously though, with the experience and knowledge my brother has acquired over the years, if he tells me something, I listen.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Reading the reviews and technical data on those SB's, they dont look that promising. Everybody talking about a 2K crossover point due to the really bad breakup above that. From Erin's Klippel data to Mark K's page to Zaph's page.

Ugh, I think Im about to give up on finding a raw driver to replace my Polk SR 6's and just stick with them. Just wanted something different since Ive been running them since 2005. :shrug:


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Appreciate the responses, guys. I took some advice and looked at the ARC Black series and I think I might end up going this route with the SBs. Looking at the data it looks like they prefer a small sealed enclosure and that's ok. The factory door mounts in the Trooper have a sort of basket that will be easy to seal up and I think that will help tremendously with any driver I choose.


----------



## Finesa (Aug 12, 2013)

Happy New Year all!

I have all of the SB range at home for testing purposes. I like the 15cm poly cone the most, can play up to 9Khz without any issues, has very low Fs and is perhaps the only driver I know of, that can play in a very small sealed box, which is the case with many cars plastic enclosures. Both the poly and papyrus partner exceptionally well with the SB26STCN and the second`s flange is plastic so easily trimmed with a circular saw for car use.


----------

